# Studs causing drywall bulging



## dadathepanda (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi all

Noob here with a question that I can't find answer to online.
I've noticed lately that the wall has bulges running almost ceiling to floor at even intervals, same as stud spacing. 
Anyone has any idea what is causing it? I've read about ghosting but that's not it since this is a real bulge and not a shadow and I've washed the wall and the bulge is still there. House is about 35 years old, we bought it a year ago and during the inspection nothing serious came up. 

Here's a picture of the issue. Anyone has any idea what is causing it?

Thank you 

View attachment IMG_0635.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Apr 10, 2017)

Measure the distance between the lumps. If it is 16" or 24" it might be outlining the studs , if it is more like 20 inches someone has tried to hide the wall paper joints.


----------



## JoeD (Apr 10, 2017)

It looks to be every 4 feet not every stud. It could be bad joints/tape job in the drywall.


----------



## dadathepanda (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank you for the replies, I just measured and the distance b/t bulges is 16" so it's studs. But what would cause them to bulge like that?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 10, 2017)

I had a house where every wall was like that, but it was much older with thinner drywall..
The cheap fix would be to paint it with a flat finish paint.
Or get into a skim coat to straighten it out.


----------



## Sparky617 (Apr 11, 2017)

I suspect the drywall was installed vertically instead of horizontally, so each piece of drywall only lands on four studs across the weaker axis of the drywall.


----------



## dadathepanda (Apr 11, 2017)

So this has nothing to do will humidity or some stuff like that? 

Thanks all, I was not looking forward to ripping out the wall


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 11, 2017)

I wouldn&#8217;t rip it out but you could put another layer on top running the other direction and finish it smooth.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Apr 11, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> I wouldnt rip it out but you could put another layer on top running the other direction and finish it smooth.


That is what I'd do or if it would be unfeasible, I'd remove the sheetrock and re-do it horizontally. 3/8" sheetrock will work fine as an overlay and might be cheaper. This scenario is exactly why horizontal hanging works better and has now become the common method.

Phil


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 11, 2017)

Have you laid a long level against the wall? How "high" are the bulges?


----------



## dadathepanda (Apr 11, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Have you laid a long level against the wall? How "high" are the bulges?





They're barely noticeable when I pass my hand on the wall. Only visible when the light hits that wall just right


----------



## Snoonyb (Apr 11, 2017)

Try a lower sheen paint and while flat is a dirt magnet, some vendors offer a flat that dries as a hard easy clean surface.


----------



## Sparky617 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hanging the TV on the wall and including some art will break up the wall and disguise the humps.  That and a lower luster paint may make the bulges less noticeable.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 12, 2017)

And move the light.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 12, 2017)

In other words, you may best leave it alone and de-emphasize the wall a little. It may not be enough of a gain to be worth the work.


----------



## frodo (Apr 16, 2017)

you have 2 fixes available to you

1,  demo the sheet rock and correct the framing by replacing bowed studs.  if non-bearing cut the studs to relieve bow
2, apply a slight texture to the wall instead of a non texture ''slick wall''


----------



## mabloodhound (Apr 16, 2017)

I agree with the sheetrock being hung wrong.  I don't think you have "bowed" studs as much as you have warped sheetrock.  Either go over it with horizontal 3/8" sheetrock or paint it a flat paint.

Dave Mason


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 16, 2017)

Hey Dave Mason, love your music with Traffic and your solo career too. hear from Steve Winwood lately?  :thumbup:


----------



## mabloodhound (Apr 16, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Hey Dave Mason, love your music with Traffic and your solo career too. hear from Steve Winwood lately?  :thumbup:



Ha,ha,ha............I can't carry a tune, even in a wheelbarrow.


----------

